# Fractal Design Define R6 TG vs Phanteks P600S TG



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 15, 2019)

So am patiently waiting for Zen 2 and that will be my final build for 5 years at the minimum.

I want to upgrade my case before I do the rest of the upgrades- what would be more ideal, the Define R6 or the new P600S? I do want to focus on low sound, but I also want to focus on high airflow. Both of these cases have sound dampening throughout and both actually have good front panels that allow good airflow, but which would be better?


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 15, 2019)

For case reviews, one of the few components I actually bother with video reviews, and Dimitri is the best source I have found on this topic outside of Bill Owen.  However in the 600s review he spends almost the entire thing on the "new tech",  I expect a few review will come later.   I put a space in the http on purpose so as not to eat space in the post

h ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6RDlHueKuU&t=66s

h ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaxLG2hCgo

I'm anxious to see the new Enthoo Luxe 2 as it's long been one of our favorite designs.   if ya can streth ya budget from $165 (R6) to $199 ... I'd take  a look at the EvolvX which currently our fav case

h ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX0wMcZO0-A
h ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcNsHS2U8RM


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 15, 2019)

I am not a fan of the EvolvX... not only is it ugly externally, but the front panel is terrible for airflow. The inside functionality of the EvolvX is great though and the P600S has the exact same interior... the only different is that the P600S has sound dampening material throughout and it has a front panel that was specically designed for airflow. It's currently $149.99 which is a very good price in my opinon which makes it cheaper that the Define R6. It also comes with USB C-type right out of the box with no additional cost... there are no reviews however


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 16, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I am not a fan of the EvolvX... not only is it ugly externally, but the front panel is terrible for airflow. The inside functionality of the EvolvX is great though and the P600S has the exact same interior... the only different is that the P600S has sound dampening material throughout and it has a front panel that was specically designed for airflow. It's currently $149.99 which is a very good price in my opinon which makes it cheaper that the Define R6. It also comes with USB C-type right out of the box with no additional cost... there are no reviews however



I would not rely on web reviewers who "look at something" and say "air flow sucks".    If they don't use instruments or at least a fog machine (or swap out the fans for useless hi speed varieties),  I'd recommend not paying attention. Especially the hordes of cases that they decide "by visual examination" have great air flow with 3 fan mounts on top that folks use as exhaust such that all the air exiting the 250 watt GFX card and 750 watt power supply is being sucked right back in thru the rear case grilles.   Grab a $39 fog machine from Chauvet n amazon and you can see this clearly.  The EvolvX air flow is just fine.

f your inlet filters are clean, you'll need at least 1.33 times more intakes than exhaust ... as they get dirty, move that up to 1.5. and of course rad fans always blow in, no exceptions.  If you keep the included Phanteks fans (adding more recommended) sound levels should not be audible even with your GFX card and CPU.   I agree, sound deadening material does its job, but I have yet to run into an instance where the case made an audible noise without it.

I can't say a bad thing about any Phanteks case ... I don't think there's been more than 1 year where they didn't come home with the "Case of the Year" award from Computex since they opened their doors.  The canucks video shows the 600S features work .. their magnitude however is not all that big; however in their own words, the test is "unscientific" ... and they had the side panel off while testing which essentially puts a hurt on the validity of the test results. I addition that instrument itself blocks air flow.

So lets look at what the advanced air flow features on the 600S provide.

Front Panel On = 271 fpm
Front Panel Open (angled) = 281 (+3.6% air flow)
*Front Panel Removed = 281 (0 Gain)*
Front l Mesh Removed = 300
Air Filters Removed = 313 (not recommended)

His test did however do one thing ... the600S which is based upon the allegedly air restricted Evolv gained just 3.6% by completely removing the panel . The conclusions with regard to the Evolv's air restriction were clearly not all they were cracked up to be.  Given this test result, that assumption has been disproved once and for all.  I hope they eventually come out with a v2 that affects the expressed finish and other aesthetic concerns in the previously referenced review.  There's a new Enthoo Luxe v2 coming out that has already piqued my interest.

So, aafter significant thought on how to improve things, while the performance improvement is notable (and I like that they "went there" and hope continue the direction), taking off the front panel gave only 3.6%.   As good as every other Phanteks case has been, I don't see the improvements, are going to have  a great impact on interior case temps.     We have two air temp sensors (ambient and interior case) and 4 water temp sensors (one in and one out for each rad) in our test box.  Typical case interior temps run 2 - 5C above ambient depending on how many fans (3 - 16) are plugged in.   Looking at ths 3.6% improvement, that would mean from 2 to 5C to  1.93 to 4.83 delta instead.

Of course aesthetics is a very personal thing and while it's been said that some Phanteks cases should be in an art museum, this is not one of them, at least not yet.  Like the linked reviewer I personally don't like the colors and finish on these cases.  The matte steel finish makes it **look like** cheap plastic even tho the panels are very rigid and well made/

I'm not sure why you can't find reviews, I linked to 2 and I saw several more.... of course since not retail at this point, they are somewhat limited as yet .    Of course many are silly ... below the "reviewer" determined it was high air flow "because the guy at the show said so"
https://www.eteknix.com/phanteks-eclipse-600s-their-best-all-round-chassis-ever/

But Canucks was informative , that link in previous post ... Paul did a decent look ... tho not exactly "deep"
h ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wUPDzJibSE&t=506s
 ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc7EUJMxfQo

The last one with the gray case and MSI black / gray components was very attractive ..

We have had most Phanteks cases here ... Im typing from a Primo with 16 fans that if you close your eyes you can't tell it's on.  I have tested the Primo, Luxe, Pro and original Evolv and they did just fine in fog machine testing, and most of those builds had twin GFX cards ... inaudible and great temps.  Air turn over, all fan mounts occupied, with low speed fans is usually more than twice per second up at higher rpms (and by higher I mean upper third of 1200 rpm fan range) and never less than once per second.   As I type here, on the Primo, no fans are spinning.  But if ya wait a bit, I'm sure we are going to see someone do a side by side comparison with the Evolv and 600S.  With all panels in place, we should be able to measure just what the sound deadening and sound improvements are.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 19, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I would not rely on web reviewers who "look at something" and say "air flow sucks".    If they don't use instruments or at least a fog machine (or swap out the fans for useless hi speed varieties),  I'd recommend not paying attention. Especially the hordes of cases that they decide "by visual examination" have great air flow with 3 fan mounts on top that folks use as exhaust such that all the air exiting the 250 watt GFX card and 750 watt power supply is being sucked right back in thru the rear case grilles.   Grab a $39 fog machine from Chauvet n amazon and you can see this clearly.  The EvolvX air flow is just fine.
> 
> f your inlet filters are clean, you'll need at least 1.33 times more intakes than exhaust ... as they get dirty, move that up to 1.5. and of course rad fans always blow in, no exceptions.  If you keep the included Phanteks fans (adding more recommended) sound levels should not be audible even with your GFX card and CPU.   I agree, sound deadening material does its job, but I have yet to run into an instance where the case made an audible noise without it.
> 
> ...



I have seen hardware tests where the Evolv X front panel is removed and where temps drop by over 10 degrees. Regardless, I think I am going to go with the P600S because it is everything that I want in a case: it has the awesome internal layout of the Evolv X, it is even more quiet than the P400S and it has a better front panel for airflow that is better than both the Evolv X and the P400S. I also really like the look of the case... in fact I think the case is beautiful.

I just can't decide if I want black or gray even though most of everything that I have is black and red, I think the gray looks awesome.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 20, 2019)

This is a really tough one... I literally can't decide between the P600S or the Define R6... does anyone have the P600S? If so what do you think? I recently built in the R6 and it was pretty easy... I think it's a great case, but there has only been one review of the P600S. I would love to see a comparison, but I have seen nothing yet. 

A good comparison would be:

-Which is easier to build in
-Which has better airflow
-Which has better value
-Which is quieter


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2019)

The airflow problems of the Evolv are well known and echoed by users with high TDP systems built inside them. its the reason the new Enthoo Evolv has improvements in that area.

As for sound dampening, if that is your main goal and/or if you want the happy medium for an air cooled rig with optimal sound dampening + temps, the R6 still is unbeatable...

Don't forget though, if you include a TG window, it pretty much eliminates any dampening applied on the other case sides so you might as well not bother.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 20, 2019)

check out silverstone kublai kl07


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 20, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> The airflow problems of the Evolv are well known and echoed by users with high TDP systems built inside them. its the reason the new Enthoo Evolv has improvements in that area.
> 
> As for sound dampening, if that is your main goal and/or if you want the happy medium for an air cooled rig with optimal sound dampening + temps, the R6 still is unbeatable...
> 
> Don't forget though, if you include a TG window, it pretty much eliminates any dampening applied on the other case sides so you might as well not bother.



That is why I never wanted to go with the Evolv... the Evolv was never within consideration. I was thinking about the P600S because not only does it have the same internal layout of the Evolv X, but it has a redesigned front panel with airflow in mind. The P400S was a stellar budget silent case that was extremely quiet (I use to have this case), but the problem with the P400S was the same problem that plagued the Evolv: the airflow sucked which is why I upgraded to the P350X. The P350X is absolutely great in terms of airflow, but it is not silent by any means.

With the P600S, Phankeks completely redesigned the front panel and its a hybrid of the P350X \P400S and the Evolv X (essentially take the best features from each case). As a quiet enclosure, The P600S has a particularly good airflow rating from what I have been seeing, even with the front panel on. Honestly... I have used TG for my last couple of builds and while it looks cool, it has been more of a burden than anything else (my girlfriend has also complained about bright lights coming from my PC). I 100% don't mind if I don't go with a TG panel... TG is more for show, but I am more focused about performance right now.

There are no comparisons between the R6 and the P600S so with all things considered, which is better based on:

-Quality
-Silence
-Airflow
-Ease of build (including cable management)
-Features and value


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> This is a really tough one... I literally can't decide between the P600S or the Define R6... does anyone have the P600S? If so what do you think? I recently built in the R6 and it was pretty easy... I think it's a great case, but there has only been one review of the P600S. I would love to see a comparison, but I have seen nothing yet.
> 
> A good comparison would be:
> 
> ...



just Google translate and you'll get a pretty good picture.

https://tweakers.net/reviews/5917/fractal-design-define-r6-prijzige-upgrade-met-of-zonder-glas.html

https://nl.hardware.info/reviews/9027/phanteks-eclipse-p600s-behuizing-review-het-nieuwe-flexibel

The second review has results of both cases! Don't compare them with the first review because different testing procedure.

As for the TG panel, I feel the same way. I went for a Fractal Define C TG, love the case, but the TG panel destroys the silent characteristics. I also have an R4 and its a major difference. Luckily my component choices are also aimed at silence...


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 20, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> just Google translate and you'll get a pretty good picture.
> 
> https://tweakers.net/reviews/5917/fractal-design-define-r6-prijzige-upgrade-met-of-zonder-glas.html
> 
> ...



I don't understand the P600S review... how is it getting worse temps than the Evolv X? That doesn't make any sense.

I am just going to get the Define R6... also because only the black P600S is available without a window and I wanted the gray version. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I don't understand the P600S review... how is it getting worse temps than the Evolv X? That doesn't make any sense.



There is barely a difference... 1 C on CPU and 2 C on GPU isn't even worth worrying about. Only case temps are notably higher - and a page later in the HWInfo review you can find a reason: fans are also more silent. So I reckon the P600S trades some airflow for better sound dampening.

What that MEANS, is that you can get away with higher RPM case fans in the P600S, to increase case airflow. So you might want to consider a fan with a wide RPM range, like the ones I've got..

https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/582497/be-quiet!-silent-wings-3-high-speed-pwm-140mm.html

Pick whatever case you fancy the most, and get the right case fan to match!


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 20, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> There is barely a difference... 1 C on CPU and 2 C on GPU isn't even worth worrying about. Only case temps are notably higher - and a page later in the HWInfo review you can find a reason: fans are also more silent. So I reckon the P600S trades some airflow for better sound dampening.
> 
> What that MEANS, is that you can get away with higher RPM case fans in the P600S, to increase case airflow. So you might want to consider a fan with a wide RPM range, like the ones I've got..
> 
> ...



Well I know that Phanteks fans aren't the greatest (the Dynamic fans in the Define R6 are are vastly superior).

I guess I could just get better fans and then go from  there... in that case are you recommending the Silent Wings 3? Thermalright also has solid fans also and so does Aerocool... 

Now you got me thinking about the Phanteks again hahaha


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Well I know that Phanteks fans aren't the greatest (the Dynamic fans in the Define R6 are are vastly superior).
> 
> I guess I could just get better fans and then go from  there... in that case are you recommending the Silent Wings 3? Thermalright also has solid fans also and so does Aerocool...
> 
> Now you got me thinking about the Phanteks again hahaha



If you buy a case with heavy dampening or a very narrow vent then high speed is a nice option. Otherwise the 1000 rpm version is one of the best low RPM fans you can get. But yes, there are many, many alternatives.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 20, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> If you buy a case with heavy dampening or a very narrow vent then high speed is a nice option. Otherwise the 1000 rpm version is one of the best low RPM fans you can get. But yes, there are many, many alternatives.



So let's say I went with the P600S, which is heavily sound dampened, the DS Aerocool 140mm (which I have used in the past and love) seem to be some of the best:

Performance                                                12V                                       7V       
Speed (US/Canadian version)            1500 RPM±10%            1100 RPM±10%          
Air Flow                                             93.4 CFM (158.3 m³/h)       71.2 CFM (120.7 m³/h)         
Air Pressure                                             1.98 mm H2O               1.41 mm H2O          
Noise                                                             23.4 dBA                      15.5 dBA


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 20, 2019)

I personally find all airflow reviews on cases completely pointless since they only use the stock fans provided and the first thing I do with a new case is remove the stock fans and install my own fans.  In my Phanteks 400S, I installed two 140mm fans in the front, two 140mm fans on top and one 140mm fan in the rear.  All said, my temps are fine and I have no issue with the cases air flow.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 20, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I personally find all airflow reviews on cases completely pointless since they only use the stock fans provided and the first thing I do with a new case is remove the stock fans and install my own fans.  In my Phanteks 400S, I installed two 140mm fans in the front, two 140mm fans on top and one 140mm fan in the rear.  All said, my temps are fine and I have no issue with the cases air flow.



It's also important to note that the Define R6 can support 2x 140mm fans in the front and 1x 140mm fan in the back. The P600S can support 3x 140mm in the front and 1x 140mm in the back which should make a difference right?


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 20, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> It's also important to note that the Define R6 can support 2x 140mm fans in the front and 1x 140mm fan in the back. The P600S can support 3x 140mm in the front and 1x 140mm in the back which should make a difference right?


Depends if you have use for that extra 140mm fan.  I would say the P600s sound bigger and it could give you more options and/or room for water cooling set ups.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 21, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Depends if you have use for that extra 140mm fan.  I would say the P600s sound bigger and it could give you more options and/or room for water cooling set ups.



So I was picking up an online order from my local Walmart and I they have a new PC gaming section- I couldn't believe my eyes: the Phanteks P600S was on display along with a bunch of Corsair, Logitech and Razer gaming gear. When did Walmart start doing this? I told the sales associate that I was an IT professional and if I could get some hands-on experience with the case- I assured them that if I broke something that I would buy the case no questions asked.

So here are some important takeaways:

1. For a mid tower this thing is massive- I thought the Define R6 was pretty big for a mid-tower, but this case is even bigger. With it's size, comes a lot of internal space which is a good thing. Overall I really like the internal layout of the case. I also really like most of outside of the case however, I have mixed about the new mesh dust filters though... not really sure why Phanteks went this route because there was nothing wrong with the old ones. They could have literally made these magnetic and they would have been fine... who knows how they will hold up to wear and tear. The front panel- it's solid metal, padded with sound dampening material (which is great), and you could probably use it to club someone to death, however, they used the same design elements of the P350X for the front side of the case (actually not part of the front panel) and I really do not like this look. It's that weird angular sports car look which I don't like that much. The one thing that I completely disliked was the flap for the front panel USB ports... this is the only aspect of the entire case that felt "cheap".

2. The cable management system is isn't really my thing. Instead of rubber grommets that act as cable pass throughs, the case has these awkward sliding panels. These aren't really my thing, but on the reverse side of the motherboard tray there are plenty have cable tie downs... overall the cable management is mixed at best. If the case also included the cable management flaps of the Evolv X, I think I would have liked it better. I'm no stranger to not having rubber grommets- the P350X did this (minus the sliding panels) and I wasn't a fan then and I am not a fan now.

3. The overall construction quality was top notch and along with the Evolv X, this is definitely one of the better cases that Phanteks has produced. I have always liked Phantek's Eclipse line, but it has always been a budget friendly lineup- there was nothing budget about this case (maybe except for the lack of rubber grommets which I don't like and that flap to the front panel USB ports).

Overall, I think this is a solid case, I just wish I could have heard it with fans on. Ironically, the Define R6 was onsale at my local Walmart for $30 of so I ended up getting that. Hopefully I made the right decision...


----------



## heky (Feb 21, 2019)

I have the Define R6 without the TG panel and i must say its an awesome case...i think you made the right decision.(Oh and it comes with usb type-c out of the box)


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 21, 2019)

heky said:


> I have the Define R6 without the TG panel and i must say its an awesome case...i think you made the right decision.(Oh and it comes with usb type-c out of the box)



Yeah I got the non-windowed version, Blackout edition with USB type-C.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 21, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I have seen hardware tests where the Evolv X front panel is removed and where temps drop by over 10 degrees. Regardless, I think I am going to go with the P600S because it is everything that I want in a case: it has the awesome internal layout of the Evolv X, it is even more quiet than the P400S and it has a better front panel for airflow that is better than both the Evolv X and the P400S. I also really like the look of the case... in fact I think the case is beautiful.



Sounds like  the typical youtube review with high rpm fans and a AIO.   Both the 600S and Evlv X are superb cases and the new RG has been very well reviewed too, there is no wrong choice here.     I have Phanels Primo (16 fans), Luxe (9 fans), Pro (7 fans ... didn't use the 2 back of HD mounts on this one) and done Evol builds all are dead silent with GPU temps < 40C and CPus in 60s while gaming with everything at max OC and of course, all rad fans blowing in.  We test every build with and without filters and covers and measuring interior temps, haven't seen more than 2C in any configuration other than using rad fans as exhausts.   If you don't have 1.3 to 1.5 times as many intakes as exhaust, then the restrictions of air inlet filters will usually result in temp problems.  The test box has 6 temp sensors (in and out of each rad, ambient and interior case air temp).  These are displayed on a 6 channel readout to nearest 0.1 degree C

So now let's look at the math ... Johhny Dude, relying on what we all learned in 8th grade earth science (hot air rises) instead of manufacturer's written installation instructions, and installs their AIO fans as exhaust.    With two air flow restricted fans in at front losing up to a third of their air flow thru the filter, and 2 or 3 on top and 1 at rear blowing out, he has a substantial negative pressure situation.  Forgetting the dust issue, the air balance must be maintained so air will be subject to being sucked in through any available opening.  In most cased that's going to be the rear grille and vented slot covers.

Now here's the logic failure.... 2 or 3 AIO fans on top are removing the heat generated (Intel assumed) a CPU generating 60 - 135 watts (OC'd).  The air exiting the case can not be matched by the flow restricted front fans due to filters, so the make up air is sucked in from the area behind the case.  Those grilles are directly adjacent to the hot air exhaust points of his 250 watt GFX card and 750 watt PSU.  So the air exhausting the heat generated by that 125 watt CPU, is being to a large extent "pre-heated" by the hot 750 watt PSU (say using 500 watts) and 250 watt GFX card exhaust.  If ya want to examine this effect yaself, the necessary test equipment does not require a significant investent ... plus you're ready for a rockin Halloween party and in position to start a neighborhood garage band    Point the fog behind the case and watch how quickly ya can't see anything.

https://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Fa...tection/dp/B07H9W4CRP/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8

So again, the choice here is going to primarily aesthetic... and the canucks video from previous post clearly shows the front cover has only a miniscule effect on air flow.  Im sitting 24" away from Phanteks primo case with 16 fans as I type this.  No fans are spinning.  The temp / rpm curves are set as follows:

- CPU Header + CPU_OPT header => Swiftech 35X2 (2 pumps with single head) ... rpm range = 1500 - 4500 ( at 45C, it jumps to 2250 and then slopes from there to 4500 at 80C but never been there,
-Cha_1 Header => Fan Hub No. 1 => (6) fans on 420 rad rpm range = 320 - 1250 (below 40C off, 40 - 60C slopes up from 320 => 550 rpm, 60 - 80C slopes up to 1225 rpm ... never seen > 850
-Cha_2 Header => Fan Hub No. 2 => (4) fans on 280 rad rpm range = 320 - 1250 (below 40C off, 40 - 60C slopes up from 320 => 550 rpm, 60 - 80C slopes up to 1225 rpm ... never seen > 850
-Cha_3 header => Fan Hub No. 3 => (6) case fans ... pretty much as above but gentler slopes.  System was designed for 750 watts of heat generation with CPU, MoBo and 2 full length GFX card WBs.

All fans rate of increase is dampened to prevent cycling so if temps are spiking in short bursts nothing whirs up and down.   All rad fans have a 90 second ramp down, so when the game is paused for example... they will remove latent heat from the coolant before shutting off

Now I understand your focus is noise so the sound dampening is an obvious attraction ... the reason I went thru the above is that sitting next to this thing, just 24" away, even with side panels off, if the monitor goes to sleep, you can't tell it's on ... it makes no sound.

In the recent years, I have not really been able to observe significant **performance** benfits for water cooling over air cooling.  However, as I often sit here working 12 - 18 hours in any given day, I find noise extremely distracting.  So yes, I understand your goal of the highest sound attenuation possible.  I do WC to kill the noise.   But if you are going to put a pair of 360mm rads in you build with 1250 rpm fans, I dare say your goal will be accomplished.  If going air, I'd be more inclined to use the 600S.

I'll let you know more perhps by May.    Been asked to build a dualie for someone combining a hi end Gaming Box with a Threadripper based gaming server.   That should present a significant challenge.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Jul 19, 2019)

I am revisiting this yet again... honestly I am leading towards the P600S now. I can't find the grey Define R6 (USB Blackout) anywhere under $169.99, but I can get the P600S from Phanteks (in grey) for $140 and they said they would customize it for me and get rid of the TG panel. 

I can put 3 140m fans in the front of the Phanteks P600S...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 20, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I am revisiting this yet again... honestly I am leading towards the P600S now. I can't find the grey Define R6 (USB Blackout) anywhere under $169.99, but I can get the P600S from Phanteks (in grey) for $140 and they said they would customize it for me and get rid of the TG panel.
> 
> I can put 3 140m fans in the front of the Phanteks P600S...




I've had zero issues with Temps with the evolv X all I did was add a noctua 140mm fan to the front keeps my Titan Xp and 3900X cool no problem.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 20, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I am revisiting this yet again... honestly I am leading towards the P600S now. I can't find the grey Define R6 (USB Blackout) anywhere under $169.99, but I can get the P600S from Phanteks (in grey) for $140 and they said they would customize it for me and get rid of the TG panel.
> 
> I can put 3 140m fans in the front of the Phanteks P600S...



I can imagine, you waited a bloody half year pulling the trigger... holy moses


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 20, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I am revisiting this yet again... honestly I am leading towards the P600S now. I can't find the grey Define R6 (USB Blackout) anywhere under $169.99, but I can get the P600S from Phanteks (in grey) for $140 and they said they would customize it for me and get rid of the TG panel.
> 
> I can put 3 140m fans in the front of the Phanteks P600S...


I think the P600s may be the best case out there at its price range assuming you are comfortable with that price.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Jul 22, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I think the P600s may be the best case out there at its price range assuming you are comfortable with that price.



I am pretty comfortable with the price- it's actually $150, but I am still comfortable with it. I just wanted to make sure before I pulled the trigger. I actually think that I can get better temps in the P600S than the R6.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 22, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I am pretty comfortable with the price- it's actually $150, but I am still comfortable with it. I just wanted to make sure before I pulled the trigger. I actually think that I can get better temps in the P600S than the R6.



Play around with fan placement and fan speed, sometimes less is more with temps.  Both GN and Bit-Tech recommend to leave the front top fan area open with no fan (mesh cover is fine) allowing your air cooler to pull in outside air.  Sometimes a high powered bottom front fan can prevent some GPUs from pulling in cooler air from vented PCI slot covers, if I recall GN found this on their Meshify C review.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Jul 22, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Play around with fan placement and fan speed, sometimes less is more with temps.  Both GN and Bit-Tech recommend to leave the front top fan area open with no fan (mesh cover is fine) allowing your air cooler to pull in outside air.  Sometimes a high powered bottom front fan can prevent some GPUs from pulling in cooler air from vented PCI slot covers, if I recall GN found this on their Meshify C review.



So does that mean for the price and for what you get, that the P600S is the better option when compared directly to the R6? I can't see to find any direct comparisons.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 22, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> So does that mean for the price and for what you get, that the P600S is the better option when compared directly to the R6? I can't see to find any direct comparisons.


I personally prefer the P600s and it gets very good reviews but so does the R6.  Cases are very dependent on personal preference.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Jul 22, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I personally prefer the P600s and it gets very good reviews but so does the R6.  Cases are very dependent on personal preference.



I think I actually like the minimalist aesthetics of the R6 better, but I feel like the space is better used in the P600S and the mesh that the P600S uses is superior. The P600S is also about $20 cheaper... I can't believe the USB c-type Define R6 (non TG edition) is still going for nearly $170... that price just seems high.


----------

